# Jesse Jones Park 3-3-15



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Took a freshwater newbie to try and get him hooked up on his first whitebass. Mission accomplished. Caught about a dozen, mostly males with a few females mixed in. All caught on rattle traps.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

the LnD looks good for this weekend, I think I will hit it Saturday if the water level gets down to a reasonable level.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, if I didn't have to work I would join you. Good luck if you go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I have always wanted to launch at River Grove Park and fish up to JJ Park area.. looks like a great area for a kayak also... may do that real soon if fish are at JJ already..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes I am VERY opinionated, but white bass are about the best fish there is to get someone addicted to the fun of fishing.


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

That's for sure


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

JJ park is my next trip


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

:bounce:Monsters in there


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Where is best place to launch a kayak in that area?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Where is best place to launch a kayak in that area?


Underneath Cypresswood bridge.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Thinking about going to Jesse Jones Park tomorrow. Anyone else plan on going or want to join me? I know it's going to be pretty chilly but plenty of sunshine. Going to be my first time going there and not sure what to expect.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Any milting out of the males in the cooler?
And what did the egg sacks look like in the females?
I have not heard anything mentioned on any reports.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

fishinganimal said:


> Any milting out of the males in the cooler?
> And what did the egg sacks look like in the females?
> I have not heard anything mentioned on any reports.


Been milting, and the females stuffed with eggs for almost 3 weeks


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

anyone been here since all the rain? hows the level looking?


----------

